# Bluetooth for '04 330i



## tbenjam (May 27, 2005)

I'm a E36 M3 owner looking to purchase a 2004 330i/ZHP and I was wondering if anyone could tell me what ths issue is with enabling the Bluetooth function in this year E46. 

I have searched the boards but am unable to find the exact procedure/parts IDs/prices for the '04. I am unsure if the particular car I am looking at has the BMW assist option or not. When I look at the car, will the Assit module be identifyable in the rear driver's corner of the trunk? 

So what I have read from older posts is that, if it has BMW Assist, that I can either remove the unit and install the Bluetooth ULF or upgrade to a 05 TCU. Is this still current? Or do the new Bluetooth ULFs work around that? One post said there is no longer a problem with adding the Bluetooth module to the Assist module at this time, that the software was updated to work correctly.

Any help would be much appreciated. 

Thanks.


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

It is more complicated that you would assume as the month of assemply factors into this. Read the 2005 BT Tech Bulletin which describes the situation. Basically, if your MY2004 vehicle is pre-wired and has assist, you can upgrade to BT by swapping the TCU for the MY2005. (There are some exceptions.) It is not an addition but a swap.

Why do you need the pre-wiring? So that the microphone and controls (the R/T button on the steering wheel, etc.) are there and ready to go. Finally, after the TCU swap, you need to have the dealer activate the new TCU with BT.


----------

